# Reasonable asking price Logan 200



## Beez12 (May 20, 2021)

I’ve acquired a Logan 200 series 10” lathe a while ago. After further inspection the lathe requires some gear tooth repairs or possibly replacements,  a broke change gear bracket that will require brazing for repair, and a broken reverse feed lever. I simply don’t have the time to complete all repairs, so up for sale it’s going. What would be a reasonable asking price for this in today’s market?


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 20, 2021)

God this is a tough one - to summarize it needs a repair to:
- two gears need repair
- lever
- bracket brazed

I let Dabbler price it out - my would be "not much". Your lathe is in the category "stay away" for any beginners.


----------



## YYCHM (May 20, 2021)

Lot's of parts on Ebay for them.

https://www.ebay.com/b/Logan-Metalworking-Lathes/258076/bn_90429413

So it's 10" swing by what bed length?


----------



## Beez12 (May 20, 2021)

That’s what I thought, I’m more looking just to recoup my losses on this. I’d imagine parting this out on eBay would be my best option at this point? Have a number of change gears, chuck, carriage all in good condition.

its 24” between centres Craig.


----------



## Tom Kitta (May 21, 2021)

Depending on gearing needed you are looking at 200 USD plus import fees - so under 300 CAD. Maybe less if you get lucky. To fix the gears or make your own you need to have the proper cutters which are for sure not metric and will be hard to get / expensive. Probably two of them - so count at least 100 CAD (I know it sounds shocking but given how many cutters are out there lucking out and getting one on auction is difficult). 

I do not think the lathe is worth a lot when in OK condition with working everything - or should we ask - is everything else with the lathe OK - is the rest of it in good condition? Or at least OK?


----------



## Beez12 (May 22, 2021)

I believe the machine is in at least ok condition if not better, aside from the defects mentioned above everything else works.
Think I’ll list it for 400 and see if there are any bites. At this point I just want it out of my garage lol


----------



## trlvn (May 23, 2021)

3D printed gears might be a cheap solution to that problem.  If the damaged gears are only used in certain threading combinations, then printed plastic gears may well last for a long time.  OTOH, ...

It sounds like the other repairs would not be a big deal for someone set up to braze.

Craig


----------

